# 68 Tempest Restoration in process/Engine Swap



## FB68 (Aug 1, 2010)

The car didn't have the original engine when I purchased it, but I have found a 1976 400 that runs and can be rebuilt. Any concerns with putting a 76 engine into my 68 frame? I am told that the 400 mounts and dimensions didn't change up through the late 70's.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

It will drop in!


----------

